

SpaceX signs contract to launch world’s most powerful rocket - bsmith
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/05/30/spacex-signs-contract-to-launch-worlds-most-powerful-rocket/

======
tzs
Note that they mean most powerful rocket compared to those currently in
service, with the ability to put 117000 pounds (53000 kg) to low earth orbit,
and 26000 pounds (12000 kg) to geosynchronous orbit.

Impressive by today's standards, but way behind what was in service 45 years
ago. The Saturn V could put 262000 pounds (119000 kg) to low earth orbit, and
100000 pounds (45000 kg) to lunar orbit.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I noted that difference as well. Although at significantly less loaded cost.

Their web site says $128M to LEO, so doing the Lunar shot with it would be two
flights (one to put the equivalent of the CSM and LEM into orbit, one to put
an engine into orbit that could take them to the moon and back.)

A number of the Lunar prize folks seem to have 'SpaceX' as their answer for
how they will get their rover to the moon. It will be fascinating to see how
much of that business materializes.

